# How Many Campden Tablets?



## MikeC

I racked my cabernet/merlot blend into the final carboy for bulk aging. The directions state that for aging/holding beyond 6 months I need to add 1/4 teaspoon of Potassium Metabisulphate. <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

I would like to age this for quite a while and while I don't have any Potassium Metabisulphate, I do have some Campden tablets which I think are the same thing. 

My question is, can I use these in place of the Potassium Metabisulphate? And if so, about how much should I use?

Would it be as simple as crushing the tablets until I have 1/4 teaspoon? Or since these are tablets is there a different way to measure?


On a side note this wine smells great. I used the "degasser" that was in the newsletter a couple months ago when I racked the wine-it works fantastic.




Thanks!


----------



## masta

Mike,


Since campden tablets should contain roughly .44 grams of K-meta using 3.5 tablets will bring you very close to the target of 1.5 grams (1/4 tsp) of powered K-meta.


----------



## MikeC

Thanks Masta-I appreciate the help.


----------

